# Welcome to the Jungle: a Quick Peek at my Phrynus marginemaculatus Enclosure



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 14, 2017)

Here's a quick look at part of the vase where I keep 5 adult Phrynus marginemaculatus. I recently tore out a few ferns that weren't working, however this small area remained unscathed and undisturbed. Thankfully a tailless whip decided to bask during the middle of day in this very spot and I had to snap a pic. In time I'll add more liverworts, mosses, and filmy ferns to the enclosure and snap full photos then.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SlugPod (Jan 14, 2017)

@AbraxasComplex 
That looks amazing so far! 
I can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks.


----------



## shutout2000 (Jan 14, 2017)

I love it, great work!


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 14, 2017)

I absolutely would have guessed that pic was taken in the wild.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Jan 14, 2017)

Very nice looking Abraxas. Into dart frogs too?


----------



## AbraxasComplex (Jan 15, 2017)

I used to be into darts about 10 years ago. I just took the knowledge I gained and applied them to inverts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gomu Gomu no Mi (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## RTTB (Jan 28, 2017)

It totally looks like a pic taken in the wild. Such a beautiful set up.


----------



## socalqueen (Jan 30, 2017)

AbraxasComplex said:


> Here's a quick look at part of the vase where I keep 5 adult Phrynus marginemaculatus. I recently tore out a few ferns that weren't working, however this small area remained unscathed and undisturbed. Thankfully a tailless whip decided to bask during the middle of day in this very spot and I had to snap a pic. In time I'll add more liverworts, mosses, and filmy ferns to the enclosure and snap full photos then.


This is gorgeous and inspiring.


----------

